# Pro Tack Cup 2005



## xstsxxfxn (6. September 2005)

moin moin,
wer von Euch ist dabei???

Samstag, der 8. Oktober 2005 13.00 Uhr
„Seaside Lounge" (ehem."Hobbla")
Seestraße 14, Hohwacht

13.30 Uhr Begrüßung der Teilnehmer
14.00 Uhr Startkartenausgabe und Auslosung der Sektoren
14.30 Uhr Ausgabe der vorbestellten Angelköder (Egon Kock)
15.30 Uhr Treffen an den Sektoren
17.00 Uhr Angelbeginn für Erwachsene und Jugendliche
21.00 Uhr Angelende „U18 competition" - Jugendliche
22.00 Uhr Angelende Erwachsene
22.15 Uhr Siegerehrung „U18 competition" - Jugendliche
24.00 Uhr Siegerehrung Erwachsene
anschließend Startkartentombola

Nach dem Fischen wartet auf jeden Teilnehmer eine kostenlose Gulaschsuppe.

Hoffe wir sehen uns zahlreich #6 
Anmeldeformular gibt es hier:

http://www.pro-tack.de/downloads/pro-tack-event-anmeldung.pdf

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## a.bu (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Moin Ralf ,

hat mir bis auf die merkwürdige Essensausgabe und das sehr enge Ausstecken im letzten Jahr sehr gut gefallen , deshalb sind wir wieder dabei .
Ich würde glatt ne Flasche wetten das wir Dein Team packen , hälst Du dagegen ? |supergri  

Gruß Andreas


----------



## xstsxxfxn (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

moin moin a.bu,

fische in keinem Team aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch eins...
dann können wir gerne wetten *g* |supergri    |supergri 
Sehen uns ja am nächsten Dienstag bei Fischi
dann klönen wir mal drüber #6 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tom B (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@Ostseefan; an Deiner Stelle würd ich die Wette annehmen, #6                   das Team ist schlagbar,alles Nobody's  |supergri .
Bin leider  :c  |supergri  |supergri in Norwegen zu der Zeit,
sonst würd ich die Wette mitgehen |bla: 

Wünsch Euch viel Glück

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Aga, Tackle und ich sind auch wieder dabei #6 !!!


----------



## JanS (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

hab interesse aber kein team ;/


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@JanS
das findet sich hier bestimmt.

Bin auch dabei #6


----------



## Brandungshexlein (6. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Bin auch dabei|wavey: mit Team!!!#6 

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hallo Jan,
dann such noch einen dritten Mann und schon haben wir ein Team
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## JanS (7. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

hmm  
ich werd mal schauen ich denke ich hätte da einen


----------



## dorschman (7. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

ich bin auch dabei ! (suche allerdings noch ein team)
als mannschaft macht das ganze viel mehr spass

Gruss
Dorschman
"die wahrheit liegt irgendwo dort draussen in der Brandung"


----------



## JanS (8. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

hmm dann wären wir ja 3 

wenn alle beiden interesse haben ... dann würd ich mir morgen mal meine dame schnappen mir der das ganze abschnaggn und dann kann ich mich geich anmelden  

ich sags aber gleich von anfang an ich bin kein profi dafür wohne ich zu weit von der küste weg habe aber erfahrung


----------



## Klaus S. (8. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hallo Ralf |wavey: ,

wir sind auch mit zwei Teams von Anglerboard's Top-Shop dabei. Sind einen Tag vorher oben zum "warmangeln". Wenn du auch schon früher da bist kannst Du Dich uns ja anschliessen. :m :m :m 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## xstsxxfxn (8. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Moin moin Klaus, |wavey: 
wenn ich es einrichten kann komme ich auch schon am 07.10.
Kann es aber jetzt noch nicht sagen, Arbeit geht halt vor. #q 
Werden aber sicher am Samstag ne Runde klönen können |bla: 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch am Start und fische im Team.
Freue mich schon, den einen und anderen mal wieder zu sehen.

Schade Thomas, dass Du Dich wieder in Norwegen rumtreiben mußt. |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Ich hoffe, Du bist bei der Quali dabei!!!


----------



## JanS (8. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

hat jemand adressen wo man sich einen tag vorher am besten einquartiert?!


----------



## mb243 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hi junx !

Ich werde mich auch anmelden!
Hat noch jemand Lust ein Mannschaft zu stellen?
Wie siehts aus??


----------



## degl (12. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@platten-jäger,

hätte zeit und lust mich euch anzuschließen.

also wenn noch einer dabei wäre hätten wir ne mannschaft:m 

gruß degl


----------



## mb243 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@degl

Dann haben wir doch schon 2/3 der Mannschaft zusammen!
Na junx? Wie siehts aus? Noch einer aus der anglerboard-fraktion???


----------



## dorschman (12. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@plattenjaeger
ich wuerde auich gern im team fischen 

gruss
dorschman


----------



## degl (12. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@dorschman,


dann sind wir ja schon 3/3
denke freund plattenjäger schickt uns mal ne pn wegens kohle und übernimmt dann auch die anmeldung

OK?

gruß degl


----------



## dorschman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@degl
@plattenjaeger

von mir aus kann es los gehen !
wie nennem wir uns "Team Zukunft" ?


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@dorschman,

das hat was!!!

zur not können wir anschließend immer behaupten:in zukunft lassen wir es

aber soweit wirds wohl nicht kommen.es wird jetzt schon gut gefangen,allredings erst spätabends und bei gute welle.
aber in gut 4wochen siehts bestimmt noch besser aus|wavey: |wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## mb243 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@degl + @dorschmann

Dann haben wir ja unser Team voll ! 
Willkommen im "*TEAM ZUKUNFT*" !!!

Vielen Dank @degl für Euer/Dein Vertrauen wg. Anmeldung und der Orga ! Na da habt ihr ja einen Doofen gefunden!   Aber ist voll okay!
Allerdings muss sich jeder wohl selbst anmelden und den Mannschaftsnamen auf der Anmeldung vermerken!!! Das mit der Kohle schnacken wir nochmal ab!
Der Teamname gefällt mir echt gut, denn wie oben schon erwähnt - der lässt eine Interpretation in alle Richtungen offen! #6

Alles weitere regln wir wohl besser per PN!??!

P.S.: Ich freu´ mich jetzt schon tierisch drauf!!!


----------



## mb243 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@degl und dorschmann

Wie sieht es denn hiermit aus?? Klick! 

Wollen wir mit unserem Team auch dahin???


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

ich check mal meinen dienstplan


gruß degl


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

leider nicht möglich,bin das wochenende auf dem notarztwagen und finde keinen der mich zwei tage vertritt:c :c 

aber mglw. gibts ja noch andere events wo es passt.:m 

gruß degl


----------



## xstsxxfxn (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

...dachte ja dorschman wollte mit JanS  und mir in einer Mannschaft fischen #c  aber nun sind wir wohl doch erst zu zwei Jan, hat noch jemand Lust damit wir eine Mannschaft voll bekommen? ;+ 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mb243 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht möglich,bin das wochenende auf dem notarztwagen und finde keinen der mich zwei tage vertritt:c :c
> 
> aber mglw. gibts ja noch andere events wo es passt.:m
> 
> gruß degl




Schade!
Aber in Eckernförde ist ja uch bald wieder BrandungsangelCup! Termin weiss ich noch nicht, aber mal sehen ob es klappt!???


----------



## JanS (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

huhu ;/

ich werde nicht können kann hier leider aus beruflichen gründen nicht weg

und ich wollt so gerne wieder in die brandung ...

gruß
jan


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

mb243,

hab ich das jetzt richtig drauf:anmeldung ausdrucken,ausfüllen und abschicken.
kommt dann erst ne bestätigung der anmeldung oder startgeld gleich überweisen?

gruß degl


----------



## mb243 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hi

Auf der Einladung steht drauf: Erfolgreiche Anmeldung erst nach Zahlungseingang!!!

Ich hab eben das Formular rübergefaxt (mit Team Namen !!!) und will gleich überwiesen!!! Müsste also geklappt haben!!!


----------



## dorschman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@degl
beim Eiscup 2005 mache ich auf jeden Fall mit macht richtig spass !
kann ich nur empfehlen ist aber
a) kein mannschaftswettbewerb
b) teilweise ein glueckspiel
wenn Du in Fallshöft auf startplatz 1, 2 oder 3 stehst und halbwegs angeln
kannst bist Du eigentlich schon unter den ersten 5
und c) es kann die Hölle werden wie vor ein paar jahren
z. b. 4 Grad minus und den Ostwind voll in die Fre...
(aber irgendwie ist das ja auch das was ich am Brandungsangeln so geil finde)
Dieser Sado Maso Part
Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@mb234,

hab ebenfalls die anmeldung weggefaxt mit teamnamen und zu hause wird überwiesen.
geht hier nicht
und bekommen wir irgendwie bescheid das es geklappt hat?

auf alle fälle bin schon ganz kribbelig und werde bestimmt mal voher noch üben fahren|wavey: 

gruß degl
(der zum erstenmal nen brandungswettkampf mitmacht)


----------



## dorschman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@ "Team Zukunft Members only

werde das mit der anmeldung morgen klar machen

@degl

wo willst Du den trainieren ? Daenische Geflide oder Fehmarn ?


----------



## mb243 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> und bekommen wir irgendwie bescheid das es geklappt hat?
> 
> Keine Ahnung! Ich werde da nachher mal anrufen!
> 
> ...



MannoMann !!! Hab´ich ein Bock!!!


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

ab 1.okt. ist urlaub bei mir.

auf alle fälle will ich noch vor dem 8. los.
vermutlich passt bei euch eher am wochenende,wäre dann der 1.10.
wenn losgehen soll-ich bin dabei|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## dorschman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@degl 
von wilster nach fehmarn oder umgebung ist ja auch ein fieser
Riitt durch die Botanik oder ?

wenn die das mit der A20 mal auf die reihe kriegen bist du ja
bestimmt gleich ne stunde schneller am angelplatz


----------



## degl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

meine "ecke"ist eher die kieler umgebung

ist ne gute std.fahrzeit und das geht.

hab gerade die kohle abgeschickt und hoffe nun auf ein gelungenes event

gruß degl


----------



## xstsxxfxn (14. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

schnief  :c da muß ich dann doch wohl alleine angeln..... #q


----------



## degl (15. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

hab heute mal mit pro tack gesprochen und die strecke wird voraussichtlich zwischen weissenäuserstrand und hohenfelderstrand liegen,aufgeteilt in vier sektoren.

wir sehen uns |wavey: 

gruß degl

P.s.solange die veranstalltung nicht überbucht ist bekommt keiner ne bestätigung.
erst wenn alle plätze vergeben sind bekommt man ne absage


----------



## degl (21. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@dorschman und mb234,


wollen wir uns vorher nochmal zum angeln treffen?

frage weil ich sonnst alleine losziehe|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## mb243 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@dorschman und degl

Generell gesehen habe ich jetzt auch wieder Zeit (Prüfung bestanden!!!!! :g )

Wann?
Wo?

Unter der Woche passt es allerdings bei mir nur Dienstag und sonst gerne auch am Wochenende!!!

Wollen wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte treffen? Kieler Bereich? Oder gleich am "Vergleichsangel-Platz"???


----------



## degl (22. September 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

wie wärs mit dienstag dem 4.10.

glaube dorschman hat dann auch zeit

treffpunkt hohenfelderstrand an der imbissbude 16:00|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## degl (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@all,

Samstag startet ja nun der pro-tack-cup und gestern war ich mit dorschman mal zum trainingsangeln am hohenfelderstrand.
Nun es war ein voller erfolg:
Dorschman 10 leo's und zwei platte
ich 11 leo's
Was auffiel,es waren kaum nemos da und ich hatte 3 von 47cm.
Der wind war auflandig aus ost,finstere nacht und der erste saß schon 17:30 am haken.
Nun hoffe ich,das die bedingungen bis samstag so bleiben,dann wird die veranstalltung ein super event|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## a.bu (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hallo Ralf ,

die Flasche steht noch ... sag ja !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Mit Dir würde ich nur wetten, wenn Du ohne Würmer fischt!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Kann es kaum noch aushalten!!!
Bis Samstag
Volker


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf ,
> 
> die Flasche steht noch ... sag ja !!!
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Du hast doch noch eine, vom letzten Samstag gut.:m 

Wer war da mal noch so (über)mutig.????|rolleyes


----------



## a.bu (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@ Volker 

ist doch immer nur ein Jux , das Fläschchen würden wir eh gemeinsam trinken . Ausserdem hab ich auch schon so manche zahlen müssen:c .
Freue mich auch auf Samstag , 220 Glückswattis sprudeln schon aufgeregt in meinem Keller . 

@ Fiete

tja diesmal hat es den Aga getroffen , aber er bekommt noch ne zweite Chance:m 
Dafür das der Ostseepokal erst Deine zweite Veranstaltung war , hast Du super geangelt , die Fische standen auf unserem Platz sehr weit draußen und ich hatte auch meine Probleme mit meinen Zweihaken-Vorfächern auf die Weite zu kommen .
Auf jeden Fall hat es eine Menge Spaß gemacht auch weil die Fische eine schöne Größe hatten und es relativ wenig Untermaßige gab .
Vielleicht stehen wir ja demnächst wieder zusammen und klönen einen aus .|wavey: 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## mb243 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Hallo Junx !

Noch knapp 3 Tage !!! Dann ist es soweit !!!
Das Team Zukunft wird sein Bestes geben und ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich schon darauf, auch mal ein paar Boardies persönlich kennenzulernen !!!
#6 

Wir sehen uns !!!


----------



## xstsxxfxn (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

moin moin abu,
die frage ist ja nir wann wir die flasche trinken wollen#g , muß ja noch zum campingplatz :c also kein alkohol#q 
aber vielleicht habt ihr ja eine idee bringe sicherheitshalber mal eine flasche
johnny walker green label pur malt mit :m 
gruß
ralf


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

@ a.bu
ist mir doch schon klar! 
Wir werden bei der Quali im Haus Felsenburg übernachten, haben dort ein Appartment.Hatte Thomas es Dir schon erzählt?

@alle
Freue mich schon sehr, Euch endlich mal wieder zu sehen!


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Moin moin,
wenn ihr morgen paar verrückte am Weissenhäuser Strand seht dann sind es die 6 Jungs vom Anglerboard's Top-Shop beim warm angeln. vielleicht sind ja noch andere Boardies schon am Freitag dort. Ansonsten bis Samstag...

Gruß aus der Hauptstadt
Klaus S.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> Vielleicht stehen wir ja demnächst wieder zusammen und klönen einen aus .|wavey:
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Danke Andras,
vielleicht passt es ja mal wieder, 
ich denke wir werden uns in Zukunft öfter sehen .


----------



## a.bu (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Pro Tack Cup 2005*

Supi Ralf hört sich gut an !!!

@Volker : Klar hat Thomas mir von Eurer Unterkunft erzählt , hoffendlich ist er dann schon nüchtern denn die Jungs kommen ja erst kurz vorher aus Norwegen wieder .

Gruß Andreas


----------

